# TWH Abuser headed back to court



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Roy Exum: Jackie McConnell Back In Court - 03/28/2013 - Chattanoogan.com
> 
> I sure would love to see some serious time for this guy. Perhaps that would wake some of these jerks up.


 
If nothing else, it would knock that smug smile off that jerks face. So far, he has acted like the whole thing is just a joke. I would truly like to see the courts make an example out of this guy. I won't hold my breath though. Their idea of the correct punishment for this act and my idea are very different things. 

To bad the horses couldn't decide his fate.

"McConnell has a known record that includes over 30 unbroken years of persistent violations of the federal Horse Protection Act but, because laws have been so lax, he has done little more than wink and continue on his way." and this quote: "State authorities raided McConnell’s barn shortly after the scathing video showed him repeatedly clubbing, shocking and sadistically torturing the horses in his care to achieve the “Big Lick” unnatural gait that is today the scourge of the entire horse industry."

Hard to continue having faith in the system when he has been doing it and laughing his way on down the road for 30+ years. Hard to think the "scourge of the entire horse industry" continues day after day without people seeing just how horrendous this is.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I remember when I was a child, and the Walkers and Saddlebreds would be showing at same shows, the classes were interspersed with each other.

The Saddlebred people would depart en masse, leaving in protest.

And that was before they got so bad too.

Hard to do anything when senator from TN was big lick exhibitor.

Racking horse industry is just as bad too, as most of those are big lick trainers.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I have always been a Saddlebred person and I wouldn 't even consider showing at a show where they had Big Lick classes. If that were the only venue to show in, I wouldn't show. I am sickened by the things I see in the name of showing. I have had really enjoyed showing but not enough to support a show that allows the Big Lick horses and soring. The faces on those dear creatures breaks my heart. The pain in their eyes is unnerving for anyone that loves animals.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Inga said:


> If nothing else, it would knock that smug smile off that jerks face. So far, he has acted like the whole thing is just a joke. I would truly like to see the courts make an example out of this guy. I won't hold my breath though. Their idea of the correct punishment for this act and my idea are very different things.
> 
> To bad the horses couldn't decide his fate.
> 
> ...


Isn't that horrible? He won't even try to change because the government laws are really just allowing him to keep on abusing. 
And as disturbed as I am this POS, I'm even more disturbed by the owners of the horses that keep bringing them back in light of all this. :-|


----------

